# Newbie with motor mount questions



## Wikidjenn (Oct 4, 2016)

Somebody please tell me the easiest way to get the rear motor mount out and replace with a new one every time I put my car in drive it slams and I really don't want to be rebuilding a transmission anytime soon

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHoo (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you ever resolve this?


----------

